
Clinicians’ Expectations of the Benefits and Harms of Treatments and Tests - arikr
http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/article-abstract/2596010
======
arikr
Findings In this systematic review of 48 studies (13 011 clinicians), most
participants correctly estimated 13% of the 69 harm expectation outcomes and
11% of the 28 benefit expectations. The majority of participants overestimated
benefit for 32% of outcomes, underestimated benefit for 9%, underestimated
harm for 34%, and overestimated harm for 5% of outcomes.

